# How to get bright vibrant bath bombs



## Rebecca1221 (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm wondering what to use to get bright colored bath bombs(Lush style) I've used lakes and neons. The lakes are usually saturated well (although they seem to fade faster) and the neons don't stay as bright given the white base. I've bought bombs from people who use Wilton gel food coloring and it's terrible (in my opinion, this should only be used if you're making bombs for yourself, not selling them). The chunks of color stuck to my skin, my nail beds, and I even broke out (I don't have sensitive skin). I understand that some people use pure pigment but I'm not sure where to buy this (hoping for a Canadian site, but US is fine too). Has anyone used liquid dye used for soap making in bath bombs? I was thinking perhaps I could put drops in to create bursts of color as it fizzes.

Thanks!!


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 25, 2017)

I use neons and get nice bright colors.  The pink is the neon, the yellow and green look like they're from before I switched to neons


----------



## Rebecca1221 (Sep 25, 2017)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> I use neons and get nice bright colors.  The pink is the neon, the yellow and green look like they're from before I switched to neons View attachment 26028




They look great! How much roughly do you use? I'm wondering if I'm not using enough color. I use Poly 80 to help disperse color but I'm always scared to dye someone !


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 29, 2017)

Rebecca1221 said:


> They look great! How much roughly do you use? I'm wondering if I'm not using enough color. I use Poly 80 to help disperse color but I'm always scared to dye someone !




I'm trying to remember my batch size...  it's around 130-150 ounces of dry ingredients plus all the wet.  I think I use around 2-3 tsp of most of the micas.  They're the neons from Nurture Soap.  I just mix them in really well with my dry ingredients.  Mix all my wet separately.  To check my color I dampen a half tsp of the total dry mixture to see if it's as deep as I want. The neons are more expensive, but I use about 1/3 as much mica  to get the intensity I want.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 29, 2017)

If you want vibrant bombs, I would go for lakes or dyes instead of neons especially if you intend to sell them.  You don't need batch certified lakes/dyes if they're just for personal use/gifting but all neons I've seen are for soap only not cosmetic use.


----------

